

Why I chose to build a Plack framework instead of using Mojolicious - scalyweb
http://showmetheco.de/articles/2011/1/why-i-chose-to-build-a-plack-framework-instead-of-using-mojolicious.html
Interesting blog post regarding use of an "opinionated" Perl web framework versus the long-existing mantra of TIMTOWTDI (There Is More Than One Way To Do It).
======
scalyweb
Interesting blog post about the use of an "opinionated" Perl web framework
versus the long existing mantra of TIMTOWTDI (There Is More Than One Way To Do
It).

